

Eager Android fans line up for Verizon’s Galaxy Nexus - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/15/eager-android-fans-line-up-for-verizons-galaxy-nexus/

======
portentint
Must be a really slow news day. What are there, 20 people in line?

